
Slinkset releases categories - brett
http://slinksetmatch.com/2009/01/29/categories/
======
yoyoyo
Yesterday I made a feature request to slinkset to be able to sort users by
date jointed. Yesterday evening they had it running. Congrats guys!

------
sgupta
1 week ago they announced their Virgin America site, and now categories? Wow,
amazing back-to-back releases - keep up the great work guys!

------
sanj
What's with the tennis ball?

~~~
ncbutters
When we first started working on slinkset we played tennis probably every
other day. Even when we were in Boston for YC. Because of the weather we
haven't played too much lately...but we'll be starting up shortly im sure. So
if you're in SF, let's get a match going.

If you're asking about what happens when you mouse over it...i'll leave that
for brett to explain.

